# jungal vals just wont grow



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i set up 30g tank bought play sand put jobe root tabs in the soil. they will just not grow i love the looks of this plants what the big secret of growing vals ?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

not using play sand.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Sand really suffocates the roots of these guys... I had no problem growing them in regular gravel with no ferts, high light.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sand really bad? . i grow other plants no problem


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

AWW said:


> Sand really suffocates the roots of these guys... I had no problem growing them in regular gravel with no ferts, high light.


same here...


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Silvers jungle Val's are impressive. There like well, a jungle!!!


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine didn't do well in gravel, only in ada soil..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

They will melt away and regrow. The leaves get shocked due to the new growing conditions. That happened to mine. Took about a few Weeks for them to re-establish strong growth. 

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had success growing mine in pool filter sand, but the aquarium at work can't grow them and it's using plain silica sand.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I use play sand in all my tanks and have a 33g that's _choked_ with jungle vals.


----------



## jakesebastin (Jun 18, 2012)

One of my friend also uses the sand and he is not having any problems at all. His plants are growing very well so no need to worry for the sand here.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I use sand with mine but with an inch or two of gravel underneath, then a bit of sand on top. you have to be careful not to completely bury the "crown" where the leaves grow from.


----------

